# ****SOLD*****16ft Aire jaguarundi Cataraft with DRE Frame $3500 OBO



## dkingslc (May 22, 2020)

Where are you located?


----------



## beats (May 7, 2013)

dkingslc said:


> Where are you located?


Hi, I’m located in Pueblo Colorado.


----------



## LastMohican927 (Aug 14, 2018)

Shot you a PM. Let’s connect. I’m interested.


----------



## eyeboat (Feb 7, 2017)

How old are tubes? How stored. Does NOT have grey chafe strip on top of tubes ! Therefore older.Good luck on pricing!


----------



## beats (May 7, 2013)

eyeboat said:


> How old are tubes? How stored. Does NOT have grey chafe strip on top of tubes ! Therefore older.Good luck on pricing!


I believe the Tubes are around 2000 to 2002. They have always been stored indoors and 303ed twice a season.


----------

